# Scared of my own conciousness



## Himjyoti Dutta (May 16, 2020)

Does anyone feel fear of the nature of your own mind and its existence..how can you think..how can you hear a thought..what is a thought.how can you be aware you are thinking..all these scary thought are not seeming to go away.

Please help


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

They will go away. They do for everyone. They are a function of life, and life is not eternal. Try to relax and enjoy the ride. We're all on the same big boat.

We'll all sink, or we'll all float.


----------



## Himjyoti Dutta (May 16, 2020)

Hi..thank you so much for the response. Could you please tell me how long you have had it...and any tips on how to overcome this???its terrifying to go through this when you are afraid you being yourself and your own mind existence...all these questions like..who is me..what is me..how am i a mind..whats a thought....its hard..very hard


----------



## cutiecarol (Jun 27, 2019)

Himjyoti Dutta said:


> Hi..thank you so much for the response. Could you please tell me how long you have had it...and any tips on how to overcome this???its terrifying to go through this when you are afraid you being yourself and your own mind existence...all these questions like..who is me..what is me..how am i a mind..whats a thought....its hard..very hard


I'm not the person who originally replied but I just wanted to pop in and say that I've experienced the EXACT same thing! I've been fully recovered from DP/DR for several years now. One day when you recover too (which you will) I promise you'll look back and laugh at those silly thoughts. Try to remember that your brain has just gone into overdrive and is hyper-focusing on strange things, the more you ignore it the sooner it'll go away. If you ignore it consistently, it'll get better and better with each passing day. I used to have so many existential thoughts that I could hardly function, and I am totally okay now. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Himjyoti Dutta (May 16, 2020)

Aaah thank you so much...i too believe its gonna be okay...i mean i have felt it in my journey...the more i ignore them..the lesser intense they become...but sometimes it like hits you boom...i mean can you understand...if it was existential thoughts about outer world then it wouldnt have been this difficult....but the existentialthoughts about your thoughts..your mind..and conciiusness..its like hellish and hard to function properly....did you do anything specific to ignore these kind of thoughts


----------



## migsol (Jun 12, 2018)

This is one of the hardest things to overcome, but it is not impossible! First, acknowledge these feelings and thoughts you have. You have to be able to FEEL and ACKNOWLEDGE these things. Accept them for what they are. Then you have to practice the idea of letting these thoughts EXIST. I know!! It sounds like the simplest and most unimportant piece of advice, but that is how you deal with this. Atleast the first step in dealing with this. Acknowledge and allow. Now think to yourself.. what do you enjoy doing? What can you occupy your mind with? Are you into video games? Are you into reading? Any TV shows or movies? Spend time trying to do the things you enjoy! Easier said than done, but with practice you will learn to let go of the fears you hold onto and occupy your time enjoying the things you love to do!


----------

